# Can anyone help me out with a signature please?



## burrows42000

Hi all, 

I have seen the beautiful signature you all have of your cats and I was wondering if anyone could do one for me?

I have four cats and would really like one of them all together.

I would really appreaiate your help as I am rubbish on the computer and would know where to start if I were to do it myself.

Thanks a lot, theiir piccy's and names are below.

xXx

Mia









Baby









Demon









Bonnie


----------



## DesnBaby

I would love to do it. What colours would you like?


----------



## burrows42000

Thanks so much, I would really appreciate it.

I would preferably like Blacks or Browns, maybe even some leoprd or zebra print.

Thanks again, I really look forward to seeing it.

xXx


----------



## DesnBaby

You're welcome, I'll see what I can do. :wink:


----------



## DesnBaby

Urgh :x , I totally forgot about this :roll: . I'll probably have more time to do w/ tomorrow :wink: , sorry  .


----------



## DesnBaby

Ok, I hope you like this...  










Please upload it to your own account :wink: .


----------



## marie73

That's beautiful, Des.


----------



## burrows42000

WOW!

Thats amazing and so beautiful, thank you sooooo much.

They look so cute all together, I cant wait to show everyone.

Thanks again, I really Cant thank you enough.

xXx


----------



## BoscosMum

Your cats are soooooooo gorgeous!!!


----------



## DesnBaby

Thanks Marie & you're welcome burrows, I'm glad you like it!  If you need help uploading the sig go here  : http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=12285 Need anymore help, then feel free to pm me :wink: .


----------



## Katten Minnaar

I just had to reply and say your cats are gorgeous :luv 

For some reason I can't see the signature that was made for you but I look forward to seeing it around .

Eva x


----------



## Sunshine'sMeowmie

DesnBaby said:


> Ok, I hope you like this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please upload it to your own account :wink: .


  can't see it


----------



## Sunshine'sMeowmie

yes those are some really pretty kitties!! :luv


----------



## DesnBaby

I deleted it from my gallery. She's got it on her gallery and sig now. I think you can see it in the test forum. Nope she hasn't. Burrows, why didn't you upload it to your own gallery and copy it from mine? I told you to upload it to yours. I deleted it from mine :? . Ok, I just reuploaded it again for you and can you please save the image, upload it to your own gallery, copy the url, paste the url into your sig and submit it, thanks!


----------



## DesnBaby

Hello, are you there burrows? :? Please read my pms! :?


----------



## burrows42000

I have sent you a PM.

x


----------



## DesnBaby

Thanks, I've sent one back.


----------



## zippy96444

okay, now i am jelous! Iwant one too!!!


----------

